# Ice Fishing?



## Vermonster (Feb 9, 2014)

A safe assumption would be that someone here does some hard water fishing......... Here's a nice walleye from my latest outing............delicious and nutritious. ) 22"+


----------



## 2lungs (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice! That looks YUMMY!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 10, 2014)

V, I just finished uploading my Lake of the Woods fishing trip pics. I'll post some of them here.

First up are two of my buddies, brothers, who are at the time of the picture fighting over who gets to reel up the tullibee that's wrapped both their lines. "Tullies" made some slow walleye fishing more enjoyable, and we brought a couple 5 gallon pails home to get smoked, most of em caught by one of my friends in another shack, who has earned the title "Tullibee King". It's good to see big numbers of these fish, as they are a food source for the big 'eyes and pike.






The view from the truck on the way out, we were about 15 miles out from the mouth of the Rainy River, roads were pretty decent despite a lot of blowing snow the first couple days. I could have drove the commuter car up there and gotten out on the ice fine with it, but that's not always the case. Some years the ice heaves and pressure ridges require 4x4, and if you get caught out there a little too long in a snowstorm, the road can get bad in a hurry.






One of my buddies with the first 'eye of the trip. We only caught one that had to go back, a 23"er, (the slot limit on LOTW is 19 1/2"-28"), the rest were all well under the slot size, no monsters this year. Our big fish wager was won by a 24" northern, fairly rare to catch a pike out in that part of the lake.






Sign on the wall at the resort. We do talk a bit like this, especially after a few adult beverages.





Of course, we need one Monster Fish pic here, this one caught by yours truly, a 247" er!






Sunset on the lake, our last day of fishing. Thought it was a nice picture, it's the background screen on my phone now.






And of course, da boyz telling a few more or less stories after a hard day on the lake, yours truly on the far left:






We had a great time, the fishing wasn't the best it's ever been by a long shot, and really, that doesn't matter much. It's more about the good times with good friends, and of course good food. I think I gained 5 pounds last weekend.


----------



## TreeTangler (Feb 10, 2014)

I love ice fishing. I've got a shack on a local lake around these parts. We go out normally every weekend and a few weeknights. My little boy just loves being at the shack. We catch a ton of hornpout but are limited to two trout per day. I'll see if I can get some pictures up, I know my wife has a ton of them. Love that hardwater!


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 10, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> V, I just finished uploading my Lake of the Woods fishing trip pics. I'll post some of them here.
> 
> First up are two of my buddies, brothers, who are at the time of the picture fighting over who gets to reel up the tullibee that's wrapped both their lines. "Tullies" made some slow walleye fishing more enjoyable, and we brought a couple 5 gallon pails home to get smoked, most of em caught by one of my friends in another shack, who has earned the title "Tullibee King". It's good to see big numbers of these fish, as they are a food source for the big 'eyes and pike.
> 
> ...


 Nice!! Always good to get together with the boys. That's a hard core group of seasoned, grizzled and happy campers.
You're the feller with stars and stripes hat, or the feller on the "other" far left in the background with the shat eating grin?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 10, 2014)

That's me with the hat and beard. The other feller is the "Tullibee King"


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 10, 2014)

You guys look like a bunch of Scandinavians. Probably becauce yall are!! Finn/Swede here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 11, 2014)

OH MY GAWD!!! there are two of you. You look just like my little brother, really you could be twins.
He ice fishes too.


 Al


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2014)

Vermonster said:


> You guys look like a bunch of Scandinavians. Probably becauce yall are!! Finn/Swede here.



They say that a lot of the settlers here were Scandahoovian because it reminded them of home. The hills and lakes around here could almost be mistaken for the old country, but I think the real reason was that anywhere south of here was just too darn warm for em. Half the names in our local phone book end with -son or -sen, it was higher than that back before this started being commuter country for the Cities. I'm mostly Norwegian, and our church has a sign above the door written in Norwegian, along with one of the bigger Lutefisk feeds around every fall.

There are a few areas of Germans and Irish around, we let em stay for the entertainment value 



alleyyooper said:


> OH MY GAWD!!! there are two of you. You look just like my little brother, really you could be twins.
> He ice fishes too.
> 
> 
> Al



They say everyone has a twin somewhere. Poor guy!


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wish I had a resent picture.

 Al


----------



## chucker (Mar 7, 2014)

yupp!! right nice fish there !! about time you invite us all over for an eye fry!! .....


----------

